

Where To Find Strong Talent - jack7890
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/05/mba-mondays-where-to-find-strong-talent.html

======
wyclif
I'm surprised Wilson didn't mention being aware of evolving projects on github
and subscribing to open source mailing lists. It's easy to look at a project
that way and see who is contributing the quality commits and LOC.

Maybe he was thinking of these things under the heading of #2 and watching the
competition.

I think recruiting talent from other geographies is key. Instead of trying to
poach talent from other companies in SF or NYC, why not look for people in
markets where developer jobs aren't as abundant?

~~~
0ren
He mentioned Github in the context of getting talent from other parts of the
country (#4). Perhaps he edited it based on your comment...

------
asparagui
TLDR version:

1) actual networking, people you know

2) poach from a small company

3) acquihires

4) india

5) naive college students

6) poach from a big company

7) the vc's son

